# Colloidal Silver



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Colloidal Silver is my last resort "go to" antiviral/antibacterial product that I always have on hand. I am not a fan using it too often. 
However, I do not want to give Nikki any more Tylan for tear stains, if at all possible. There is a wealth of info on colloidal silver on the internet, but I'd like to hear from the Malt gang, if they've used it. 

So, has anyone used it internally for their fluff for infections? Has anyone used it topically for tear stains? 

Please don't post about people or dogs turning blue from colloidal silver. :new_shocked: I know enough about the product to use a proper dose, lol. :biggrin: 
http://thewholedog.org/wholedognews/?p=367


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Don't go there. Haven't you heard of the "blue" man. He really is blue after using this product.

Tina


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't know about it being effective or not for tearstains, but don't get it in the eyes even if it says ok. I've seen a couple critters with eye ulcers from that.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 23 2009, 08:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854169


> I don't know about it being effective or not for tearstains, but don't get it in the eyes even if it says ok. I've seen a couple critters with eye ulcers from that.[/B]


Yeah, no eyes. Thinking of syringing it it her mouth actually!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I know the FDA and FTA have launched investigations of companies that sell this product for making unsubstantiated claims. I would be very careful because this builds up in the body, as it is a heavy metal. That being said, we use foley catheters and endotracheal tubes (tubes that are placed in people and left in place for some time) that are now treated with silver. It reduces the risk of infection related to the use of these tubes. This is a topical use only.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 23 2009, 07:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854161


> Don't go there. Haven't you heard of the "blue" man. He really is blue after using this product.
> 
> Tina[/B]



Well, I did mention not to mention this, lol! You'd have to take an awful lot of CS to turn blue.

I know enough about holistic remedies not to use that much.

In tiny amounts, it is supposed to be just as effective as an antibiotic, antiviral, or antifungal.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Nov 23 2009, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854175


> I know the FDA and FTA have launched investigations of companies that sell this product for making unsubstantiated claims. I would be very careful because this builds up in the body, as it is a heavy metal. That being said, we use foley catheters and endotracheal tubes (tubes that are placed in people and left in place for some time) that are now treated with silver. It reduces the risk of infection related to the use of these tubes. This is a topical use only.[/B]


They can investigate all they want. :biggrin: I won't say anything more, as you already know how I feel about that. 

Anecdotal: I know people who have used it very successfully for years, with no ill effects. Not every day or even regularly, but for a couple of days when they came down with a cold or virus. Like you would use antibiotics. 

For it to build up in the body, a person (or dog) would have to take a pretty good amount. That is exactly why I never have taken it regularly.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Let me rephrase my initial question: If you have used Colloidal Silver for tear stains successfully, can you post here and let me know if you used it to clean their face, or gave it internally?

If you do not use it, or don't know much about it except for the blue man, then that's cool with me. 

But I really want to hear from people *who have actually used it on or in their Malt,* as I already know a good bit about it.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I have used it topically with some success, although I think the allergy meds (chlortrimeton) are really doing the trick, too. When we were in North Carolina last week, no chewing. As soon as we got back to LA and took a walk, both started chewing their paws. So I'm fairly certain mine have environmental allergies. But I use the colloidal silver topically to clear up the yeast/bacteria build up. And it won't hurt if you get some in their eyes. My dogs aren't blue.  I also ingest colloidal silver at the first sign of a cold and have successfully avoided my previously recurring sinus infections.

A member here, gopotsgo, who is an MD, is the one that suggested the colloidal silver here.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 23 2009, 11:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854232


> I have used it topically with some success, although I think the allergy meds (chlortrimeton) are really doing the trick, too. When we were in North Carolina last week, no chewing. As soon as we got back to LA and took a walk, both started chewing their paws. So I'm fairly certain mine have environmental allergies. But I use the colloidal silver topically to clear up the yeast/bacteria build up. And it won't hurt if you get some in their eyes. My dogs aren't blue.  I also ingest colloidal silver at the first sign of a cold and have successfully avoided my previously recurring sinus infections.
> 
> A member here, gopotsgo, who is an MD, is the one that suggested the colloidal silver here.[/B]


Thanks!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I had used Peace and Kindness on Sir Micro, hmmm about two years ago to help with his tear staining. Twice a day, every other day, applied to his face. I cleaned his face daily, twice a day also, using a flea comb, and a tearless puppy shampoo, lightly worked into his hair and rinsed well. We did this for three weeks and did see a great result.

If I recall correctly though, about 6 to 7 months later, staining again. However Sir Micro just has had an awful time with staining. We had our Vet check his eye ducts, run allergy tests and nothing was wrong with him. Seems that is just in his line. Keeping his face clean is a job and a half.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Nov 24 2009, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854517


> I had used Peace and Kindness on Sir Micro, hmmm about two years ago to help with his tear staining. Twice a day, every other day, applied to his face. I cleaned his face daily, twice a day also, using a flea comb, and a tearless puppy shampoo, lightly worked into his hair and rinsed well. We did this for three weeks and did see a great result.
> 
> If I recall correctly though, about 6 to 7 months later, staining again. However Sir Micro just has had an awful time with staining. We had our Vet check his eye ducts, run allergy tests and nothing was wrong with him. Seems that is just in his line. Keeping his face clean is a job and a half.[/B]



For now I am putting two drops in her water and using it to rinse below her eyes. I'll use it for two weeks and see how it works.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I've only been using Colloidal Silver for a few days, rubbing it in under Nikki's eyes, and placing two drops in her water. She hasn't stained at all. Her eyes are still tearing, but the tears aren't leaving reddish/brown stains. I don't know if it is the Colloidal Silver or not, but I'll keep using it and post back in a couple of weeks. Please do your own research on this product before you use, it as it is controversial, and not without risk if administered improperly 

Here's an article that is in favor of it:

http://www.naturalnews.com/027474_colloida...ntibiotics.html


*Silver was used 1,200 years ago by Egyptians, Romans, Greeks, sailors, and then by the pioneers who populated our country. They used it for various illnesses and to keep their foods and liquids from spoiling. Prior to 1938, before antibiotics, colloidal silver was used by doctors as their main substance to fight bacteria in a more natural way than through the antibiotics they use today. Antibiotics can harm our kidneys and liver functions. Colloidal silver promotes healing.
- Defeat Cancer by A. Gore Gregory

Olive leaf extract, colloidal silver, acidulous, royal jelly, and mushroom extracts are examples of products that may be a better first choice than antibiotics. When our bodies are toxic the immune system becomes the garbage collection system. Saunas and hot baths help to eliminate toxins that overwhelm the body's immune system. This is a natural way to boost your immune system by freeing it up to do what it does best. The bottom line is this - you need to stay away from antibiotics.
- More Natural Cures Revealed: Previously Censored Brand Name Products That Cure Disease by Kevin Trudeau

I'm not suggesting that colloidal silver should be avoided altogether. I think it is ideal for some purposes and might be of use in an emergency or for last-ditch treatment of a bacteria that has grown resistant to antibiotics. However the use of this medication must be approached very cautiously. Because colloidal silver loses its potency over time, the best bet is also a kit that permits mixing the solution and using it immediately. You should then discard any excess you cannot use. Whenever you use it, keep in mind the fact that the silver will be accumulating in your body.
- Attaining Medical Self Sufficiency by Duncan Long

Colloidal silver is a natural broad-spectrum antiseptic that fights infection, subdues inflammation, and promotes healing. It is a clear golden liquid composed of 99.9 percent pure silver particles approximately 0.001 to 0.01 micron (1/1 to 1/100,000 millimeter) in diameter that are suspended in pure water. It can be taken by mouth, administered intravenously, or applied topically. Colloidal silver is available in health food stores. 
- Prescription for Nutritional Healing, 4th Edition: A Practical A-to-Z Reference to Drug-Free Remedies Using Vitamins, Minerals, Herbs & Food Supplements by Phyllis A. Balch, CNC

You may be able to keep the infection at bay with use of colloidal silver, grapefruit seed extract or garlic capsules. Each of these substances has wide antimicrobial properties, low toxicity and a low incidence of negative side effects. Your physician will probably use antibiotics. 
- Prescription for Nutritional Healing, 4th Edition: A Practical A-to-Z Reference to Drug-Free Remedies Using Vitamins, Minerals, Herbs & Food Supplements by Phyllis A. Balch, CNC

Research on colloidal silver shows it to be an effective resource against infections and pathogens, yet very little is known about it by the general public or the medical profession. Prior to 1938 it was in common use by doctors. According to Alexander G. Schauss, PhD, of Johns Hopkins University, considerable scientific evidence has been published regarding the effectiveness of silver as an antiseptic against "several hundred pathogenic organisms." He also points out that silver is not an antibiotic because, by definition, antibiotics are derived from living organisms.
- Conscious Health: A Complete Guide to Wellness Through Natural Means by Ron Garner

Also try oxygen therapies alternating with high antioxidant intake, intestinal sanitation, and herbal parasite cure, and continue longer with wormwood. Colloidal silver, copper salicylate or colloidal copper, echinacea, MSM, propolis, and other natural antibiotics can be beneficial, along with a Beck-type electronic zapper and magnetic pulser, Basic Cleanse, and emotional and mind therapies. 
- The Natural Way to Heal: 65 Ways to Create Superior Health by Walter Last

Occasionally people with muscle aches, pains, and backaches are improved with silver, probably because these are associated with viral or bacterial infections in the spinal fluid, which traditional antibiotics or colloidal silver cannot reach. Zinc and silver make a very powerful synergistic team as a secondary immune system. Silver is also effective in controlling warts. Angstrom-size silver is the best source.
- Spiritual Nutrition: Six Foundations for Spiritual Life and the Awakening of Kundalini by Gabriel Cousens, M.D.

Colloidal silver is a liquid mineral supplement that fights infection. Take 10 drops three to four times daily. If you must take antibiotics, restore the body's "friendly" bacteria by taking a probiotic supplement, such as acidophilus and/or bifidobacteria, as recommended on the product label. If you are allergic to milk, select a dairy-free formula. Colostrum is another effective probiotic that can be taken on a rotating basis with acidophilus and bifidobacteria. Take 300 milligrams three times daily, between meals.
- Smart Medicine for Healthier Living : Practical A-Z Reference to Natural and Conventional Treatments for Adults by Janet Zand, LAc, OMD, Allan N. Spreed, MD, CNC, James B. LaValle, RPh, ND</span>*


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Hello everyone. I hope everyone had an awesome Thanksgiving! I have used colloidal silver water to clean the area under my two malt's faces for over 8 months. I find it to be very successful in keeping that area clear of staining. It is very easy to use, unlike soap based washes, there is no need to rinse. And no need to dry. I do not, as a rule, place it in the eye but if it gets in the eye I do not panic. I did intentionally place it in one of Lily's eyes for a couple of days once when it looked like she was coming down with an eye infection after her doggie daycare and it cleared the infection up nicely. I have used it in my own eye when I had a sty with great success. I do not give it internally or use it myself internally. Silver is an ancient antibiotic/antifungal, it is not discriminatory. It will kill good bacteria (which are essential to our well being) as well as bad, so as long as the system is healthy it is, in my opinion, silly to use orally on a daily basis. I liken it to using any conventional antibiotic daily to "keep infections away", doesn't make sense and likely does more harm than good. Using it on the hair under the eye is harmless to our pups. I also believe that the raw diet (no poultry) that I have my pups on has helped substantially in decreasing their staining. Here is wishing everyone sparkling white puppy faces! :biggrin:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (gopotsgo @ Nov 28 2009, 02:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855393


> Hello everyone. I hope everyone had an awesome Thanksgiving! I have used colloidal silver water to clean the area under my two malt's faces for over 8 months. I find it to be very successful in keeping that area clear of staining. It is very easy to use, unlike soap based washes, there is no need to rinse. And no need to dry. I do not, as a rule, place it in the eye but if it gets in the eye I do not panic. I did intentionally place it in one of Lily's eyes for a couple of days once when it looked like she was coming down with an eye infection after her doggie daycare and it cleared the infection up nicely. I have used it in my own eye when I had a sty with great success. I do not give it internally or use it myself internally. Silver is an ancient antibiotic/antifungal, it is not discriminatory. It will kill good bacteria (which are essential to our well being) as well as bad, so as long as the system is healthy it is, in my opinion, silly to use orally on a daily basis. I liken it to using any conventional antibiotic daily to "keep infections away", doesn't make sense and likely does more harm than good. Using it on the hair under the eye is harmless to our pups. I also believe that the raw diet (no poultry) that I have my pups on has helped substantially in decreasing their staining. Here is wishing everyone sparkling white puppy faces! :biggrin:[/B]


 

:goodpost: :ThankYou:


----------

